

The Story Of Groupon: From Failure To An Industry-Changing, Profit Machine - sayemm
http://mixergy.com/andrew-mason-groupon-interview/

======
atirip
Isn't there something more "industry-changing" than offering your products &
services at harakiri discount to the gang of cheapskates? I mean really. Is
there more than utter desperation of doing this. I understand that advertising
comes for free and this is substantial, but still.

For example can somebody post some success stories where offering such
harakiri dicount transformed those cheapskates into loyal customers always
paying in full in the future. Take notice that to recoup mentioned discount
one must pay the full price several times to "break himself even" for the
company.

------
tomdeal
Its quite hard to follow the interview because of all the noise around the
office there, too bad. With all the money, they should have built a small room
with good noise reduction for calls or... interviews :)

------
sabat
It's a little early for Groupon to describe itself as "industry-changing",
muchless a "profit machine". In a year, it could be described as merely a
"has-been, internet fad".

~~~
donaq
That seems highly unlikely. Two things never go out of style: Discounts and
profits. Groupon helps consumers and businesses fulfil these desires.

~~~
sabat
You're apparently unaware of the high dissatisfaction rate among businesses
that could easily result in declining business interest in Groupon.

